# Looking for Medical Biller/Coder for GI office



## berni1123 (May 13, 2013)

Looking for immediate hire for a Medical Biller/Coder for a GI practice in Franklin, TN. Fax resume to 615-771-2801.  Thanks!!


----------



## cedwards (May 14, 2013)

*GI Medical Biller/Coder*

Would you be willing to entertain a remote coding and billing person?  I am not located in TN and I am currently employed full time but I am looking for supplemental income.  I have 12 years experience in Medical Coding and Billing.  8 of these years dedicated to GI.  I am CGIC certified and currently manage a GI Billing office.

I will fax my resume to you if you are interested.

Thank you!
Christina


----------

